# Why do some people enjoy provoking others



## Abbie94 (Aug 13, 2015)

Is getting a reaction from others makes them happy? Do they have a psychological problem? Why would anyone want to hurt or make others upset? I had a fight with my friend a few weeks ago. I already forget about it but why did my friend have to bring it up again. I don't want to go out together with her other friend. I have a right to say no then she get angry and we fight. If I keep quiet and ignore her, the more she bully me but if I snap and scold her back, the problem becomes bigger. I hate people like her


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schadenfreude


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It's also about control. People are cause-effect driven. Control freaks will keep pushing buttons as long as they get a desired reaction even if it's negative.


----------

